# Been getting into social hierarchy theory lately. Here's a chitty quiz...



## SilentScream

Where Are You On The Social/Socio-Sexual Hierarchy?

*Sigma
*
Sigma doesn't follow the structure of the social ranks, but still seems to come out on top. Like the Omega, the Sigma doesn't conform, however he isn't rejected for doing so. They are loved by many of their peers but an equal amount hate them. Sigmas don't typically care if they are liked or hated. The Sigma has healthy self-esteem and confidence, much like the Alpha. However, they do not care to lead. Sigma is neither a leader nor a follower. Sigmas do whatever pleases them while somehow retaining respect from many. The Sigma's bold, nonconforming behaviour tends to rub some the wrong way. Sigmas don't usually go looking for fights, but they are ready to defend themselves and others they care about. When it comes to love, the Sigma will go for anyone they see fit, usually with great success. Being of strong character, Sigma can come off as apathetic/cold, but Sigmas care deeply for those they choose to extend their love to.

*shrug*


----------



## Red Panda

I think all the other letters of the alphabet are feeling neglected, but I'm hopeful because since this Alpha-Beta theory was popularised, more and more have been adding to it. Poor lil letters will get the attention they deserve. Σ is cool but wouldn't be my first choice, I like Ξ and Λ better. But hey, Sigmas is basically admittance that this social hierarchy thing is bullshit, so maybe all letters will get dropped and become equal in that way, like capitalists say about communism, we'll all be equal in being poor. Oops, I digress.


----------



## SilentScream

@*Demosius* 
@*Sillyasuarus* 

Do you guys want to respond to this thread? https://www.personalitycafe.com/spam-world/1286883-perc-alpha-posts.html


----------



## Elwinz

Sigma. I don't get question about cards at all tough. How i am suppose to know what ace or 10 answer means?


----------



## knife

Red Panda said:


> I think all the other letters of the alphabet are feeling neglected, but I'm hopeful because since this Alpha-Beta theory was popularised, more and more have been adding to it. Poor lil letters will get the attention they deserve. Σ is cool but wouldn't be my first choice, I like Ξ and Λ better. But hey, Sigmas is basically admittance that this social hierarchy thing is bullshit, so maybe all letters will get dropped and become equal in that way, like capitalists say about communism, we'll all be equal in being poor. Oops, I digress.


Unfortunately Ξ is a bloody POS to pronounce. And write in lower case -- like zeta with more Z's! The trident-y looking one is a bit easier to pronounce and write tho. :tongue:


----------



## Red Panda

knife said:


> Unfortunately Ξ is a bloody POS to pronounce. And write in lower case -- like zeta with more Z's! The trident-y looking one is a bit easier to pronounce and write tho. :tongue:


Maybe that should be the point, maybe the ultimate, top humans should be ξ/Ξ coz it requires much competence to pronounce! Ψ is alright too but do we really want things to be easy here? do we?


----------



## SirCanSir

Red Panda said:


> Maybe that should be the point, maybe the ultimate, top humans should be ξ/Ξ coz it requires much competence to pronounce! Ψ is alright too but do we really want things to be easy here? do we?


I would go for "Χ or Ρ" any day, just because they get pronounced so thick.

I think that gives the male some hierarchy points.


----------



## Red Panda

SirCanSir said:


> I would go for "Χ or Ρ" any day, just because they get pronounced so thick.
> 
> I think that gives the male some hierarchy points.


would u really wanna be a Pee tho


----------



## SirCanSir

Red Panda said:


> would u really wanna be a Pee tho


If its thick enough to be pronounced right, it might make me special.

Its much better than "Ξ" anyway


----------



## Red Panda

SirCanSir said:


> If its thick enough to be pronounced right, it might make me special.
> 
> Its much better than "Ξ" anyway


oh wait did u mean the Greek Ρ which is R, or the P, which is Π 
coz i meant the latter but reviewing it again I think you mght have meant Ro
this is such a very important issue


----------



## SirCanSir

Red Panda said:


> oh wait did u mean the Greek Ρ which is R, or the P, which is Π
> coz i meant the latter but reviewing it again I think you mght have meant Ro
> this is such a very important issue


Well that social hierarchy thing uses the greek alphabet doesnt it? So P as "Pee" = shoo here.

We are talking greek right now.


----------



## Red Panda

SirCanSir said:


> Well that social hierarchy thing uses the greek alphabet doesnt it? So P as "Pee" = shoo here.
> 
> We are talking greek right now.


Καλώς. So you wanna be a Ρο. Compared to Ρο I like X better.


----------



## SirCanSir

Red Panda said:


> Καλώς. So you wanna be a Ρο. Compared to Ρο I like X better.


No i also prefer "X" i just wanted to pick a letter that makes a difference in the way its pronounced. Greek Ro comes out really thick you know. 


* *





Με πιάνεις?


----------



## Red Panda

SirCanSir said:


> No i also prefer "X" i just wanted to pick a letter that makes a difference in the way its pronounced. Greek Ro comes out really thick you know.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Με πιάνεις?


Is this an invitation h:


----------



## SirCanSir

Red Panda said:


> Is this an invitation h:


Just a connection. :wink:


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Omega

Omegas are at the very bottom. They aren't typically happy, socially. Have trouble making friends. Self esteem can really suffer because of this. Omegas lack important social skills. Sometimes they come off as creepy or very awkward. They unknowingly do things considered inappropriate or impolite. Oftentimes their appearance is very nonconforming. Sometimes personal hygiene is neglected. Unfortunately, it's all too common for Omegas to be bullied at one point. Omegas are usually very brilliant and creative, but because of the difficulty in social situations, it's hard for Omegas to show this side of themselves to others. Omegas aren't happy with their love life. Romantic relationships are a real struggle, even nonexistent What Is Needed To Move Up In Rank: Working on social skills is a must. learning empathy and caring about the feelings of others would greatly improve the Omega's demeanor. They need to learn to love themselves and others. It is possible for Omegas to become Sigmas.


----------



## Dissentient

*Sigma*

Sigma doesn't follow the structure of the social ranks, but still seems to come out on top. Like the Omega, the Sigma doesn't conform, however he isn't rejected for doing so. They are loved by many of their peers but an equal amount hate them. Sigmas don't typically care if they are liked or hated. The Sigma has healthy self-esteem and confidence, much like the Alpha. However, they do not care to lead. Sigma is neither a leader nor a follower. Sigmas do whatever pleases them while somehow retaining respect from many. The Sigma's bold, nonconforming behaviour tends to rub some the wrong way. Sigmas don't usually go looking for fights, but they are ready to defend themselves and others they care about. When it comes to love, the Sigma will go for anyone they see fit, usually with great success. Being of strong character, Sigma can come off as apathetic/cold, but Sigmas care deeply for those they choose to extend their love to.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Sigma eh. I think there's less gap between sigma and omega than it may seem.


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier

Sigma.

Their description of what a "sigma" person is, is an accurate reflection of how I believe myself to be.


----------



## NT the DC

> Alpha
> 
> The Alpha is at the top of the Socio-Sexual Hierarchy. Alphas are natural leaders. They are looked up to, and respected. The Alpha is not only respected, but also respects others in return. Alphas are confident. They don't need the approval of others, but they are open to listening to what others have to say. They always seek improving themselves and helping others to succeed. They are ambitious, always seeking improvement in their life and themselves. Alphas do not go looking for a fight, but they can, and will, defend themselves and others. They are attractive, respecting themselves and taking care of themselves. When it comes to romance, they aim high. They are sexually desirable and don't have trouble/worry about finding a partner. They hold the highest respect for their partner, treating them like gold and expect the same in return. To maintain the Alpha Position: Always seek improvement. Always have a Respect; for others, for yourself and for the power you hold.


Accurate


----------

